# *shaking my head* abort day 1 of NC



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought today was going to be Day 1 of No Contact. Im sure from today on there will be NO contact at all. Hopefully he gets the point that he's blocked from my cell phone and from my life. Im still very hurt, like if is a fresh wound....but it will heal, all my pain, with the help of you all, work, friends and exercise, will subside and I will be ok. 

By the way, I love reading your stories...in some way, I feel like we're all here in one big therapy session. It definitely makes me see things in a different light just when Im in my darkest moment and just knowing that im not going throught this alone is all of the help I need. Thank you all for sharing it on this wonderful site 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DumpedAgain (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes I too love Tam

The free flow thoughts and advice is invaluable

Just reading the stories and hearing the advice here has helped
Me learn to deal with Divorce much quicker than I would
Just sitting in the basement feeling sorry for myself


----------



## lostLove77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck MS. I feel like I'm in the exact opposite spot. I want to reconnect with my wife so badly. But I know I have to pull back and focus on myself.

I'm starting to get really attached to this site. More so than Facebook, I can post freely here and not have to worry about dishing in an inappropriate manner. At this point a lot of "friends" don't even know about our split. Such a delicate dance on there. I can't take it right now.


----------



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, I'm beginning to love this site. It is helping me through so much pain that was caused, and I see that if others can do it, I can too! 

Good luck on your journeys and hopefully we will all move to a new subtopic called "Happy being single" lol


----------

